# Thank you water softner guy!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Poor guy made a rookie mistake. Installed the inlet & outlet backwards. according to him sent 1.5 gallon of filter resign , small pellets. Into the system. 

We flush and flushed but its really bad. I think I'm going to back flush the lines with my Jetter and take the well in let and discharge it to the basement window. I don't want to block any floor drain. 

Also I'm thinking sediment filter on hwh. 

Softener man is going to try to use air but I told him I have you have a trailer compressor because I don't see it moving much wet debris. I think it needs to be suspend in water to move. 

Any suggestions.????


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like an expensive mistake.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I guess I should specify I'm not putting my Jetter inside the line I'm using it to flush the line.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Culligan? If so don't blame the guy, I'd something similar not to long ago....almost screwed $40,000 humidifier system (Stulz units) for the same reason.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That sucks! What type water lines?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rwh said:


> That sucks! What type water lines?


 copper


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Oof! What a disaster. That sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

When I first started plumbing my father in law hooked one up backwards. We cleaned aerators and fill valves for a week.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Softner guy went today and ran a hose from main to all fixtures and drain to basement sump pump. He claims it all good expect that it need a new sump pump now. We will go monday and replace it. we will see how long this last. I foresee us returning in a few days to 'FIX IT" again/


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had one that must have been layed down during shipping so when I turned it on it sent nothing put media out. I always put a hose bib then a isolation ball valve in down stream of the softener. That way I can keep the house off while starting it up in case that happens.


----------

